# Encher lingüiça



## az.klimt

Olá,

alguém sabe qual seria a melhor forma de traduzir a expressão "encher ligüiça" para o espanhol (da Argentina)?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Az. 

No alto da página do fórum você encontra um dicionário com um bom número de palavras e expressões. Veja encher linguiça:
» encher linguiça - meter paja 

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/linguiça


----------



## az.klimt

Obrigado Vanda!


----------



## okporip

Considerando que o seu interesse é traduzir ao espanhol - especificamente - da Argentina, seria bom esperar a confirmação de algum argentino. Digo isso por suspeita de que uma tal expressão não cairia bem por lá, onde "paja", para além do sentido literal, tem também, popularmente, o de masturbação (_hacerse una paja_ = bater punheta, diríamos no Brasil).


----------



## Mangato

Inflar el globo, tiene ese significado en España


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Creio que "hablar paja" é o que Az está buscando. E não há problema de se confundir a expressão com masturbação, pois essa é, como já dito, "hacer paja".


----------



## Fer BA

WhoSoyEu said:


> E não há problema de se confundir a expressão com masturbação.


 
WSE,

acho que qualquer expressão -ou quasi qualquer expressão- que tenha a palavra _paja, _em Argentina, faz uma referência à masturbação....._eso es paja_, pode se dizer de uma coisa sem valor, de falar sem fazer sentido, de tantas coisas..._hablar paja, hablar pajas_, é como dizer _eso que decís es paja_.....


----------



## okporip

Fer BA said:


> _eso es paja_, pode se dizer de uma coisa sem valor, de falar sem fazer sentido, de tantas coisas



Mas afinal, Fer, não entendi se _meter paja _seria uma boa tradução de "encher linguiça" ao castelhano argentino. 

Note-se que a expressão do português tem a ver com falar (ou escrever) coisas sem sentido, mas fazer isso de modo proposital, justamente para ocupar o tempo ou o espaço destinado à fala (ao texto) em questão e que, de outro modo, a pessoa envolvida não saberia ocupar. Imagine, por exemplo, um aluno que deve escrever uma redação de, no mínimo, 20 linhas sobre as suas férias, e que inicia o texto da forma como vai abaixo. Eis uma tremenda caricatura de "encheção de linguiça"!

_"Convidado pelo nobre professor a pronunciar-me a respeito das atividades que pude prazerosamente desenvolver no recente período de suspensão das aulas e demais práticas de conteúdo sobretudo pedagógico que se vinculam diretamente à nossa querida instituição escolar, quero, antes de mais nada, agradecer-lhe a oportunidade e externar publicamente toda a minha satisfação de discorrer sobre assunto que devemos todos - alunos, pais, mestres e demais envolvidos na relação __ensino-aprendizagem - considerar da mais alta importância, inclusive no que se refere ao exemplo que haveremos de legar às futuras gerações de leais representantes da nossa pátria."  _


----------



## Mangato

En España meter paja tiene el sentido de encher lingüiçaEn este caso es la contraposición entre la paja, elemento de poco valor que ocupa mucho, y el grano que es lo que realmente tiene valor.
En mis tiempos era una recomendación habitual entre los profesores:

_No metais paja, concretad lo importante._


----------



## Fer BA

Okporip:

Em castelhano da Argentina seu exemplo (eu adorei o texto!) se chama de sanata.

Agora, se você acreditasse que isso poderia de ter sido chamado de _prosa mastubardora_ em português, então, sim, pode chamar em castelhano da Argentina _meter paja_. 

O que diz o Mangato é muito certo em Espanha, mas aqui é como se fosse:
_No metais puñeta, concretad lo importante. _


----------



## Mangato

Fer BA said:


> Okporip:
> 
> Em castelhano da Argentina seu exemplo (eu adorei o texto!) se chama de sanata.
> 
> Agora, se você acreditasse que isso poderia de ter sido chamado de _prosa mastubardora_ em português, então, sim, pode chamar em castelhano da Argentina _meter paja_.
> 
> O que diz o Mangato é muito certo em Espanha, mas aqui é como se fosse:
> _No metais puñeta, concretad lo importante. _


 
En España la connotación masturbadora de paja se entiende con el verbo hacer.  Con meter no tiene ese sentido, aunque este verbo se utilice muy frecuentemente para otras modalidades sexuales


----------



## okporip

Fer BA said:


> Okporip:
> Em castelhano da Argentina seu exemplo se chama de sanata.



Nunca tinha escutado essa palavra. É lunfardo?


----------



## Fer BA

okporip said:


> Nunca tinha escutado essa palavra. É lunfardo?


 
Acho que não tem origem no lunfardo, mas foi incorporado logo..
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanata


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Sanata es una buena traducción. No sé si se considera lunfardo, pero es sin duda término coloquial, muy informal e incuestionablemente argentino.

Otra posibilidad, muy pero muy informal y muy de épocas recientes es "mandar fruta" o "mandar verdura".

"Meter paja" no es una expresión usual en argentina.  por ser inusual es que los hablantes la interpretarían como relacionado coh la masturbación.  Aunque es cierto que la expresión habitual para masturbarse es "hacerse la paja" (no "meter paja" ni "hacer paja").


----------



## okporip

JorgeHoracio said:


> Otra posibilidad, muy pero muy informal y muy de épocas recientes es "mandar fruta" o "mandar verdura".



Tengo entendido que "mandar fruta" sería más bien largarse a hablar de lo que no se sabe - y, consecuentemente, hablar pavadas. En cambio, lo principal en el sentido de "encher linguiça" (con la última reforma ortográfica del portugués, ya no se usa la diéresis) no es tanto el hecho de uno no dominar el asunto de que habla, sino el de ocupar mucho más tiempo (o espacio) que el necesario para decir lo que efectivamente tiene para decir.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Si se sabe poco de un tema pero se quiere aparentar un cierto grado de conocimiento, se recurre al chamuyo o guitarreo (chamuyar/guitarrear).


----------



## msolsc

También soy argentina y me gustaron las opciones que se dijeron: sanatear, mandar fruta, chamuyar, guitarrear, etc. Pero, como se dijo, tienen más que ver con el hecho de no saber sobre el tema que con el tiempo. Para ese caso se me ocurre "divagar", "dar vueltas".
Espero que sirva.


----------



## DBLS

Hola!
entonces servirian esos verbos para "ficar enrolando" también?


----------

